# Massey Ferguson 431 leaking diese from injector weep hole



## Flyboy (Oct 3, 2020)

Massey Ferguson with Perkins is leaking diesel from the weep hole under the front of the injector pump. Doesn't seem to be affecting the running of the machine but seems to be getting worse. Anyone with experience fixing this. Assuming it is front seal on the pump but just a WAG.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My guess is the leaking fuel is caused from a faulty IP driveshaft seal. Next probable location for diesel to leak into is engine crankcase.


----------



## Flyboy (Oct 3, 2020)

I have been checking that. So far seems to be going on the ground. Any ideas on what it takes to fix this? Thanks for the reply


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

What are the IP ID #s?


----------



## Flyboy (Oct 3, 2020)

Nameplate: Perkins, Type 1410, Des 9322A031G, Ser 10755LXG, Mod 2643B00/AY/2/2350.


----------



## Flyboy (Oct 3, 2020)

"Delphi" is embossed on the housing as well.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I asked your question on another discussion forum & here's the reply.

Later pumps have a weep hole between the two shaft seals to keep fuel from getting into crankcase when seals fail. Pump does not need to come completely down for seal
replacement, but it MUST be removed/replaced per engine builder instructions to keep engine/pump timing correct. Latest pumps DO NOT have a shaft key for gear location on
the tapered drive shaft like older pumps use.


----------



## Flyboy (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks for the information. Any idea where I could find the instructions for removal you refer to?


----------

